# juice an fish



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Have anyone ever heard of this, giving a fish steroids. I was reading an article on this, what do you guys, an girls think of this.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

They do that with farm fish like salmon thats why its so unhealthy for us to eat


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thats what i was reading, what if someone gave a piranha some steroids, do you think it would work the same way.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

First its illegal for you to have the steriods in the first place. 2nd just because you may be ok with jucing dosen't mean you should destroy your fish's health by doing so. most likley you will give it way to much and wind up killing it. WTF do you want to do this anyways? so it can grow stupidly fast and have many health problems?


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> Thats what i was reading, what if someone gave a piranha some steroids, do you think it would work the same way.


Of course, but steroids are bad for humans what makes you think it'll be good for fish?? it cuts there life span its very unhealthy for the fish and for the people who eat the fish its better to buy wild salmon farm salmon is garbage dont you know they have to dye farm salmon red. Wild salmon is pure red because those salmon eat alot of wild shrimp which is very healthy for them, but theres also farm shrimp which is also bad for u, but you cant tell the difference because farm and wild shrimp are all mixed in together, but than again I wouldnt recommend eatting shrimp it clugs up your colon. I hope your not thinking about injecting steroids into your fish you'll probably end up killing them.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

That would probably cost a lot of money also. I did find a reading on the web of someone doing that and the fish did significantly grow in a short amount of time. Im sure the long term effects will shorten the fishes life. Also that person probably deals juice .


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that is a really dumb idea giving steroids to your pets... what a waste, save them for yourself duh =P


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

It would probably work. But like others have said, you might end up killing the fish by giving it too much. You would have to give to fish the right amount in accordance with its weight, just like people. Since fish don't weigh much you'd probly end up up giving it way too much.

It's best to stick with healthy feedings and regular water changes.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

stupid idea


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

First of all ,i was just mentioning an article that i read so dont get it twisted, i dont juice an would not wast that kind of money on a fish just to see what will happen, so for who all cant comprehend---f*ck you--- ok blacksunshine


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

ok...

Let's all agree, it's stupid.

Never mind for the cash, for the health of our p's. Whoever endorses such with their pets, is a moron.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

this guy I talked to that owned a pet store said that in some hatcheries they put some steroids in the fish so the color of the fish is brighter so they will sell faster... dont know if it is true or not... I think its just a waste of money and would probally kill the fish or mess it up pretty good...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

The stupidest thing ive ever heard who would juice a fish its bad for humans its probably worse for fish steroids r stupid period unless used for health reasons from doctor


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

coutl said:


> The stupidest thing ive ever heard who would juice a fish its bad for humans its probably worse for fish steroids r stupid period unless used for health reasons from doctor


Even if givin reason from a doctor there still bad trust me I know family that used it for health reason and it didnt even help them it just made there bones weak
People who take steroids have a fear of losing because there weak hearted and are lazy it makes them look tuff on the outside, but there still weak in the inside, and thats where you'll ultimately be destroyed a product from the devil, and for the imbeciles who take it sell there soul to the devil.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

rhom40 said:


> First of all ,i was just mentioning an article that i read so dont get it twisted, i dont juice an would not wast that kind of money on a fish just to see what will happen, so for who all cant comprehend---f*ck you--- ok blacksunshine


f*ck me? lol. You asked a stupid question. and i gave you a straght up answer. Whats your problem? Would you like for me to explain anything else for you? Any other questions that have blaringly obvious answers to that you are unsure of?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I dont think you could answer anything for me because you cant comprehend, i merley stated that i read an article regarding this juiceing thing an you ran with it, like i stated i would juice a fish, i dont know the first thing about juiceing, they do it to other fish, so with saying this if you cant comprehend slow down a little.---- blacksunshine ----


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

777seven777342552 said:


> The stupidest thing ive ever heard who would juice a fish its bad for humans its probably worse for fish steroids r stupid period unless used for health reasons from doctor


Even if givin reason from a doctor there still bad trust me I know family that used it for health reason and it didnt even help them it just made there bones weak
People who take steroids have a fear of losing because there weak hearted and are lazy it makes them look tuff on the outside, but there still weak in the inside, and thats where you'll ultimately be destroyed a product from the devil, and for the imbeciles who take it sell there soul to the devil.
[/quote]
Oh man, im not pro on giving steroids to fish, but u think people that take steroids are lazy? Taking steroids only makes it harder on you. Steroids arnt magic they dont make you big, you do. Thats why bodybuilders have crazy diets and routines. They work out for 2 hours plus and i mean up to 4 hours they dont slack, they have to sleep more, they have to do everything more. You cannot get as big as them without it steroids or HARD WORK. Your body has a natural limit and anything after that is a struggle. The thing that I think is bad about them is the hype. Then teens take them and they are still growing and developing, so they mess them selves up. Another thing is when people take them because they think the will be massive so the eat 3 crappy meals or less, drink, what ever. Then they are flabby and they will never get big again. So give respect to the massive and the naturaly small or slightly less massive that are natural.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

piranhaseeker said:


> The stupidest thing ive ever heard who would juice a fish its bad for humans its probably worse for fish steroids r stupid period unless used for health reasons from doctor


Even if givin reason from a doctor there still bad trust me I know family that used it for health reason and it didnt even help them it just made there bones weak
People who take steroids have a fear of losing because there weak hearted and are lazy it makes them look tuff on the outside, but there still weak in the inside, and thats where you'll ultimately be destroyed a product from the devil, and for the imbeciles who take it sell there soul to the devil.
[/quote]
Oh man, im not pro on giving steroids to fish, but u think people that take steroids are lazy? Taking steroids only makes it harder on you. Steroids arnt magic they dont make you big, you do. Thats why bodybuilders have crazy diets and routines. They work out for 2 hours plus and i mean up to 4 hours they dont slack, they have to sleep more, they have to do everything more. You cannot get as big as them without it steroids or HARD WORK. Your body has a natural limit and anything after that is a struggle. The thing that I think is bad about them is the hype. Then teens take them and they are still growing and developing, so they mess them selves up. Another thing is when people take them because they think the will be massive so the eat 3 crappy meals or less, drink, what ever. Then they are flabby and they will never get big again. So give respect to the massive and the naturaly small or slightly less massive that are natural.
[/quote]

Have we ever moved far way from the topic of "giving a fish steroids".


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

coutl said:


> The stupidest thing ive ever heard who would juice a fish its bad for humans its probably worse for fish steroids r stupid period unless used for health reasons from doctor


Thats a contradiction


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RB 32's reds are on roids!


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

piranhaseeker said:


> The stupidest thing ive ever heard who would juice a fish its bad for humans its probably worse for fish steroids r stupid period unless used for health reasons from doctor


Even if givin reason from a doctor there still bad trust me I know family that used it for health reason and it didnt even help them it just made there bones weak
People who take steroids have a fear of losing because there weak hearted and are lazy it makes them look tuff on the outside, but there still weak in the inside, and thats where you'll ultimately be destroyed a product from the devil, and for the imbeciles who take it sell there soul to the devil.
[/quote]
Oh man, im not pro on giving steroids to fish, but u think people that take steroids are lazy? Taking steroids only makes it harder on you. Steroids arnt magic they dont make you big, you do. Thats why bodybuilders have crazy diets and routines. They work out for 2 hours plus and i mean up to 4 hours they dont slack, they have to sleep more, they have to do everything more. You cannot get as big as them without it steroids or HARD WORK. Your body has a natural limit and anything after that is a struggle. The thing that I think is bad about them is the hype. Then teens take them and they are still growing and developing, so they mess them selves up. Another thing is when people take them because they think the will be massive so the eat 3 crappy meals or less, drink, what ever. Then they are flabby and they will never get big again. So give respect to the massive and the naturaly small or slightly less massive that are natural.
[/quote]

I do respect body builders just not people who take steroids you act like I know nothing about working out you need atleast 3main meals a day and 3 smaller ones inbetween working out I would do that, and take proteinbars and shakes I use to be built, but its not my passion anymore I use to think that muscle was power, but real power comes from the mind, people who like to cheat dont get very far with taking steroids what they think is there dream come true is going to be there worse nightmare acne loss of hair inner bleeding weak bones little nutts etc


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

somebody close this thread


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

rhom40 said:


> I dont think you could answer anything for me because you cant comprehend, i merley stated that i read an article regarding this juiceing thing an you ran with it, like i stated i would juice a fish, i dont know the first thing about juiceing, they do it to other fish, so with saying this if you cant comprehend slow down a little.---- blacksunshine ----


LoL your right. I'm not an inteligent person and I know little of fish care or anything pertaining to this hobby. I suck at the life.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> RB 32's reds are on roids!


or on the big mac's lol thats a hugh bitch..!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i like havin a big sack ,,lol funk roids


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

None of you know how a fish is going to react to steroids.. fish and humans are like night and day, they will both react extremely different to steroids. I don't know why you are all comparing the effects of human steroids to fish steroids, because not only do you not know the effects on fish but you are also comparing apples and oranges. I don't understand why most of you have such strong opinions about giving a piranha steroids, but I'm willing to find out before I get into petty arguments with unintelligent children on the internet.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

you mean roids are bad? so what are you saying drugs are bad to!?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

holmes4 said:


> you mean roids are bad? so what are you saying drugs are bad to!?


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jimbo245 said:


> None of you know how a fish is going to react to steroids.. fish and humans are like night and day, they will both react extremely different to steroids. I don't know why you are all comparing the effects of human steroids to fish steroids, because not only do you not know the effects on fish but you are also comparing apples and oranges. I don't understand why most of you have such strong opinions about giving a piranha steroids, but I'm willing to find out before I get into petty arguments with unintelligent children on the internet.


Actually they had a special on the discovery channel explaining what steroids does to fish such as salmon, and if you eat farm fish I feel sorry for you buddy they inject the fish with riods to boost there size, but do they care how unhealthy it is for us to eat these fish no Im sticking with watching my fish grow normal not retarded defected and shortened life, and I think its funny how your assuming that we know nothing about its side effects on fish obviously if its bad for humans, its going to be bad on fish its like saying lets inject our selfs with aids its bad on us but it'll be fine for the fish WRONG!!!it was shown on tv,and the news not to eat farm fish because there unhealthy for us and carry diseases and are defected genetic species they dont even look like salmon they look different, and there dyed red not pure red like heathly wild salmon that indulge them selfs with shrimp, and go do your research dont come crying to us when you kill your fish like an imbecile.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I agree with 777seven77734255 ,regarding steroids being bad, i heard the same thing on a tv special, thats the reason i started this thread to ask the Q about juiceing, because i compete nation wide with my 95lb pitbull in weight pulling and its this one guy that i could not out pull at an event an his dog calapsy to the ground (did not die ) the committee tested the dog, and guess what.... roids in the system. Is roids bad ????? i guess, but whats not bad these days.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I dont think you could answer anything for me because you cant comprehend, i merley stated that i read an article regarding this juiceing thing an you ran with it, like i stated i would juice a fish, i dont know the first thing about juiceing, they do it to other fish, so with saying this if you cant comprehend slow down a little.---- blacksunshine ----


LoL your right.* I'm not an inteligent person and I know little of fish care or anything pertaining to this hobby*. I suck at the life.









[/quote]

he never said you suck at life...i guess alot of us on here are beginners there BS...

FYI rhom BS has taught me quite a bit of sh*t...

this sucks having all these noobs come in and call quite knowledgeable people down, TTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

now whos the nutsack that said steroids are only for the lazy. you know you have to work out for steroids to help you eh?? ever read up on them?

"rhom40" "I agree with 777seven77734255 ,regarding steroids being bad, i heard the same thing on a tv special, thats the reason i started this thread to ask the Q about juiceing, because i compete nation wide with my 95lb pitbull in weight pulling and its this one guy that i could not out pull at an event an his dog calapsy to the ground (did not die ) the committee tested the dog, and guess what.... roids in the system. Is roids bad ????? i guess, but whats not bad these days."

i got a 90 lbs golden retriever


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Id just like to comment that some of you could be juicing your fish and not even know it. Most chicken beef, and pork have steroids in them as well as some fish. There have been studies that link chicken wings (injection site of roids) and women developing cancer from eating them. Also, everyone knows about cows and pigs being shot with roids so there are more meat and less fatalities as a calf. Therefore, if you havent been feeding your P's ALL NATURAL foods, chances are your already juicing your fish. Then again, maybe thats why they dont live as long or as big as in the wild.


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

Well farm fish salmon eaten by humans is much different from pet piranhas. Although maybe YOU watched a TV show about the negative effects of humans eating salmon that are raised on steroids, I'm doubting that you saw a TV show regarding the effects of steroids on piranhas. Different fish would react to different things differently.. I also doubt that anyone is going to ingest their piranha on steroids, so the TV show you watched doesn't really change much. I would never give my pet fish steroids, however, I would want to learn more before I get all emotional about the topic. A steroid is a hormone, that's it.



holmes4 said:


> you mean roids are bad? so what are you saying drugs are bad to!?


since when are steroids a drug..?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jimbo245 said:


> you mean roids are bad? so what are you saying drugs are bad to!?


*since when are steroids a drug..?*
[/quote]

ever watch tv?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

777seven777342552 said:


> The stupidest thing ive ever heard who would juice a fish its bad for humans its probably worse for fish steroids r stupid period unless used for health reasons from doctor


Even if givin reason from a doctor there still bad trust me I know family that used it for health reason and it didnt even help them it just made there bones weak
People who take steroids have a fear of losing because there weak hearted and are lazy it makes them look tuff on the outside, but there still weak in the inside, and thats where you'll ultimately be destroyed a product from the devil, and for the imbeciles who take it sell there soul to the devil.
[/quote]

the steroids that doctors perscribe are completely different than what body builders use to gain mass. There are two different kinds of steroids, metabolic and anabolic. I forget which is which but one kind is good when used as perscribed by your doctor. The other well use your own judgement.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^^ True. Although medical uses both, bodybuilders ure the anabolic.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> RB 32's reds are on roids!


Did I miss something? Since when is "roids" slang for cupcakes?

(Sorry, Arbi!)


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Did a little research. They say that a lot of large scale breeders use roids. One of the most abused are cichlids. The reason for it is the roids brings out their color and makes these fish easier to sell. For example, if you have a newly shipped fish and its colors are vibrant and bright (ready to breed) majority of the time its been juiced. A new shipped fish's color would be dull.

The downfall? They say that juiced fish especially females become infertile. Long term affects are unknow due to the fish not living very long.. LMAO, when I read that I was like WTF? No know long term effects cause they're dead...LOL.

There is also good benefits for roids. They say professional koi handlers have steroids at ALL times. Due to koi living in ponds, suicides are common. A quick jump out of the water and you could have a dead fish. Well, a special steroid called Dexamethazone can revive a dying fish. They say that they have found fish nearly dried out of a pond, shot with steroids, and recovered. Steroids are also used to keep sick/dying fish alive and post-treated (parasite infestations) fish alive.


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Did a little research. They say that a lot of large scale breeders use roids. One of the most abused are cichlids. The reason for it is the roids brings out their color and makes these fish easier to sell. For example, if you have a newly shipped fish and its colors are vibrant and bright (ready to breed) majority of the time its been juiced. A new shipped fish's color would be dull.
> 
> The downfall? They say that juiced fish especially females become infertile. Long term affects are unknow due to the fish not living very long.. LMAO, when I read that I was like WTF? No know long term effects cause they're dead...LOL.
> 
> There is also good benefits for roids. They say professional koi handlers have steroids at ALL times. Due to koi living in ponds, suicides are common. A quick jump out of the water and you could have a dead fish. Well, a special steroid called Dexamethazone can revive a dying fish. They say that they have found fish nearly dried out of a pond, shot with steroids, and recovered. Steroids are also used to keep sick/dying fish alive and post-treated (parasite infestations) fish alive.


that's interesting, i wonder if i could give that to my piranhas if they jump out of the tank during the night haha..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Did a little research. They say that a lot of large scale breeders use roids. One of the most abused are cichlids. The reason for it is the roids brings out their color and makes these fish easier to sell. For example, if you have a newly shipped fish and its colors are vibrant and bright (ready to breed) majority of the time its been juiced. A new shipped fish's color would be dull.
> 
> The downfall? They say that juiced fish especially females become infertile. Long term affects are unknow due to the fish not living very long.. LMAO, when I read that I was like WTF? No know long term effects cause they're dead...LOL.
> 
> There is also good benefits for roids. They say professional koi handlers have steroids at ALL times. Due to koi living in ponds, suicides are common. A quick jump out of the water and you could have a dead fish. Well, a special steroid called Dexamethazone can revive a dying fish. They say that they have found fish nearly dried out of a pond, shot with steroids, and recovered. Steroids are also used to keep sick/dying fish alive and post-treated (parasite infestations) fish alive.


thats pretty cool, i wonder how that works? Thank you itstheiceman for the help.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> I dont think you could answer anything for me because you cant comprehend, i merley stated that i read an article regarding this juiceing thing an you ran with it, like i stated i would juice a fish, i dont know the first thing about juiceing, they do it to other fish, so with saying this if you cant comprehend slow down a little.---- blacksunshine ----


LoL your right.* I'm not an inteligent person and I know little of fish care or anything pertaining to this hobby*. I suck at the life.









[/quote]

he never said you suck at life...i guess alot of us on here are beginners there BS...

FYI rhom BS has taught me quite a bit of sh*t...

this sucks having all these noobs come in and call quite knowledgeable people down, TTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

now whos the nutsack that said steroids are only for the lazy. you know you have to work out for steroids to help you eh?? ever read up on them?

I didnt feel I had to add that on my post but obviously you would know how to use roids, so why dont you share with us how small your nutsack is, thats not the only side effects, but why dont you go and do some research what do I look like google to u??or are you to lazy for that to? I bet you strain at lifting a gallon of milk, so why dont you go take some roids since your to lazy to do some intense training without the aid of an illegal drug or do u need help with that to like you probably do with some guy spotting you while ur on the bench looking up at his sack I bet u couldnt even lift that. weak a weak minded fool with a weak minded body. nods in disgust go ahead, and destroy yourself.

ANYBODY DEFENDING THIS DRUG OBVIOUSLY IS USEN IT OR WANTS TO USE IT!!!, IM AGAINST IT 100%

"rhom40" "I agree with 777seven77734255 ,regarding steroids being bad, i heard the same thing on a tv special, thats the reason i started this thread to ask the Q about juiceing, because i compete nation wide with my 95lb pitbull in weight pulling and its this one guy that i could not out pull at an event an his dog calapsy to the ground (did not die ) the committee tested the dog, and guess what.... roids in the system. Is roids bad ????? i guess, but whats not bad these days."

i got a 90 lbs golden retriever








[/quote]


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Id just like to comment that some of you could be juicing your fish and not even know it. Most chicken beef, and pork have steroids in them as well as some fish. There have been studies that link chicken wings (injection site of roids) and women developing cancer from eating them. Also, everyone knows about cows and pigs being shot with roids so there are more meat and less fatalities as a calf. Therefore, if you havent been feeding your P's ALL NATURAL foods, chances are your already juicing your fish. Then again, maybe thats why they dont live as long or as big as in the wild.


Thats somewhat true, but for girls such as teens it develops them faster so that they look mature, not so sure about chicken wings giving cancer because of roids but then again with that drug u never know I wouldnt be surprised as for the wings just dip them in more blue cheese you'll be ok lol as for the fish beef and chicken or farm fish isnt your only option theres always wild fish which is roid free, and it wouldnt make sense to put roids in chicken because it would make the meat very ruff and hard to chew i've ate a roster before roid free it was all muscle very tuff to chew now if it had roids in it I probably would have broke a tooth, so I dont see why they would do that I know they clone them though which also leads to having a short life span


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

777seven777342552 said:


> ...
> *Thats somewhat true, but for girls such as teens it develops them faster so that they look mature*, not so sure about chicken wings giving cancer because of roids but then again with that drug u never know I wouldnt be surprised as for the wings just dip them in more blue cheese you'll be ok lol as for the fish beef and chicken or farm fish isnt your only option theres always wild fish which is roid free, and it wouldnt make sense to put roids in chicken because it would make the meat very ruff and hard to chew i've ate a roster before roid free it was all muscle very tuff to chew now if it had roids in it I probably would have broke a tooth, so I dont see why they would do that I know they clone them though which also leads to having a short life span


Yeah but then when they are like 30 they look ganky.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> ...
> *Thats somewhat true, but for girls such as teens it develops them faster so that they look mature*, not so sure about chicken wings giving cancer because of roids but then again with that drug u never know I wouldnt be surprised as for the wings just dip them in more blue cheese you'll be ok lol as for the fish beef and chicken or farm fish isnt your only option theres always wild fish which is roid free, and it wouldnt make sense to put roids in chicken because it would make the meat very ruff and hard to chew i've ate a roster before roid free it was all muscle very tuff to chew now if it had roids in it I probably would have broke a tooth, so I dont see why they would do that I know they clone them though which also leads to having a short life span


Yeah but then when they are like 30 they look ganky.
[/quote]

Lol thats why theres lifts or implants


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

777seven777342552 said:


> Id just like to comment that some of you could be juicing your fish and not even know it. Most chicken beef, and pork have steroids in them as well as some fish. There have been studies that link chicken wings (injection site of roids) and women developing cancer from eating them. Also, everyone knows about cows and pigs being shot with roids so there are more meat and less fatalities as a calf. Therefore, if you havent been feeding your P's ALL NATURAL foods, chances are your already juicing your fish. Then again, maybe thats why they dont live as long or as big as in the wild.


Thats somewhat true, but for girls such as teens it develops them faster so that they look mature, not so sure about chicken wings giving cancer because of roids but then again with that drug u never know I wouldnt be surprised as for the wings just dip them in more blue cheese you'll be ok lol as for the fish beef and chicken or farm fish isnt your only option theres always wild fish which is roid free, and it wouldnt make sense to put roids in chicken because it would make the meat very ruff and hard to chew i've ate a roster before roid free it was all muscle very tuff to chew now if it had roids in it I probably would have broke a tooth, so I dont see why they would do that I know they clone them though which also leads to having a short life span
[/quote]

The article says that chickens are given steroids due to the conditions that they live in thus reducing the number of fatalities. Chicken farms put chickens into extreme environements, stacked cages, crapping all over each other. Disease and bacteria is at a HIGH. Steroids is what keeps these chickens going, plus more meat is grown. Chicken wings are the injection sites, therefore the dosage of steroids you are consuming is higher than the rest of the chicken. Look at roid users and the injection site develops into a mound due to the high concentration in that area. Women are at a risk because roids is a male hormone.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Id just like to comment that some of you could be juicing your fish and not even know it. Most chicken beef, and pork have steroids in them as well as some fish. There have been studies that link chicken wings (injection site of roids) and women developing cancer from eating them. Also, everyone knows about cows and pigs being shot with roids so there are more meat and less fatalities as a calf. Therefore, if you havent been feeding your P's ALL NATURAL foods, chances are your already juicing your fish. Then again, maybe thats why they dont live as long or as big as in the wild.


Thats somewhat true, but for girls such as teens it develops them faster so that they look mature, not so sure about chicken wings giving cancer because of roids but then again with that drug u never know I wouldnt be surprised as for the wings just dip them in more blue cheese you'll be ok lol as for the fish beef and chicken or farm fish isnt your only option theres always wild fish which is roid free, and it wouldnt make sense to put roids in chicken because it would make the meat very ruff and hard to chew i've ate a roster before roid free it was all muscle very tuff to chew now if it had roids in it I probably would have broke a tooth, so I dont see why they would do that I know they clone them though which also leads to having a short life span
[/quote]

The article says that chickens are given steroids due to the conditions that they live in thus reducing the number of fatalities. Chicken farms put chickens into extreme environements, stacked cages, crapping all over each other. Disease and bacteria is at a HIGH. Steroids is what keeps these chickens going, plus more meat is grown. Chicken wings are the injection sites, therefore the dosage of steroids you are consuming is higher than the rest of the chicken. Look at roid users and the injection site develops into a mound due to the high concentration in that area. Women are at a risk because roids is a male hormone.
[/quote]

Ok I comprehend now, the farmers should have a huge pond below the chicken wired cages that way when they go it falls into the water, thus having a tube that reachs to there fields with a sprinkler that'll fertilize there crops feeding there vegetables, then they'll be no build up for disease or product loss


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I think we had a discussion about this 8months ago, no?
*goes mining*


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Geezus!, were keeping fish as a hobby here...this is so irrelavant as a topic for good care. Lounge material at best.


----------

